# router chain making jig



## mock (12 Aug 2014)

Hi are there any router chain making jigs out there worth while i fancy having a little practice with the router ps don,t forget im new to all this so nice and simple please  :idea:


----------



## PeteG (22 Aug 2014)

Hello Mock... Is this what you're after? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pHCfXtRYCA


----------



## mock (26 Aug 2014)

Ha that,s great thank,s


----------

